
App to call attention to Reckless drivers suspended by Twitter - scrose
https://twitter.com/howsmydrivingny/status/1293638206353793025
======
lacker
Makes sense, the app is all about exposing peoples’ personal information
online to shame them.

~~~
scrose
The app doesn’t publish any personal information and complies with every
Twitter rule. It was suspended soon after someone used the app to get
information on a van that was used to abduct a protester[1]

[1] [https://nyc.streetsblog.org/2020/07/29/twitter-
mysteriously-...](https://nyc.streetsblog.org/2020/07/29/twitter-mysteriously-
removes-driving-record-of-the-unmarked-van-used-in-nypd-arrest/)

